# Darkseid w/ ALE vs. Tenchi Masaki



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 8, 2010)

So how would this battle go? Would Tenchi able to beat Darkseid with the  Anti Life Equation? This Tenchi with six LHW and he can't become Kami Tenchi in this match.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

This the full ALE? It depends how you interpret things, Tenchi's LHWs are superior to the normal kind and Tsunami also provided him with personal protection.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 8, 2010)

Tenchi "I shatter by multiverse by accident when shifting to a higher-dimension" Masaki. I don't see how the hell ALE helps 'seid here.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd Give it to Tenchi. He should be far above Universe level. But i'm not too clear on the ALE.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Feb 8, 2010)

> This the full ALE?



Yes it's the full ALE. I beleve DS with the full ALE is Multiversal if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Tenchi "I shatter by multiverse by accident when shifting to a higher-dimension" Masaki. I don't see how the hell ALE helps 'seid here.



Can you read? He said no Kami Tenchi.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 8, 2010)

Kami-Tenchi is TOAA of Tenchi-verse. Tenchi Masaki is his Avatar. An Avatar cannot become its creator. Kami-Tenchi was that white-light version Tenchi saw when shifting through time after being hit by Z. I don't see how you can restrict Tenchi's powers, since his ascent into the Ultimate Dimension is something he's capable of, just not prepared for (thus, would cause the multiverse to be destroyed).


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

Because the OP fucking says so. Get over it.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 8, 2010)

Again, you're not getting it. He can't become Kami-Tenchi, since that's impossible. 'm sure you mean he can't go Avatar Tenchi in which case it was taking the combined might of all three Chousin to restrain him. And really, keep yourself under control. You hate Tenchi Muyo. It's not exactly a secret since most people do since their cast is ridiculously overpowered, just don't whine about it. LHW can't be beaten and aside from just having 6LHW at the end of the 3rd OAV, there's nothing else being shown for Tenchi except brief appearances in GXP.

Beaten Z with 2 wings lefts would require universe-busting to finish off. 5 Wings puts him at multiverse level and Tenchi has 6. The only other time we've seen 6 LHW was that mecha in the GXP series that's powered by a 1st generation tree seed. Whatever the case, LHW as used by beings like Z, Tenchi and Chousin null everything and I haven't seen anything to disprove this argument aside from other LHW and the Counter-Actor.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

WTF are you talking about? I love Tenchi Muyo. I'm one of the biggest Tenchi fans on this site. I hate people who wank it way out of proportion. You give every Tenchi fan here a bad name. In addition, you don't understand how the ALE works. All Darkseid would have to do is simply tell him to lower his defenses and he would do it. Now it's arguable he could resist it but really you are wanking the no - limits fallacy. It took the destruction of a universe to simply stall the Anti-Life Entity, and the full ALE is on par with the Source, which is a multiversal power and an aspect of the Presence. This is not clear-cut.


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> WTF are you talking about? I love Tenchi Muyo. I'm one of the biggest Tenchi fans on this site. I hate people who wank it way out of proportion. You give every Tenchi fan here a bad name. In addition, you don't understand how the ALE works. All Darkseid would have to do is simply tell him to lower his defenses and he would do it. Now it's arguable he could resist it but really you are wanking the no - limits fallacy. It took the destruction of a universe to simply stall the Anti-Life Entity, and the full ALE is on par with the Source, which is a multiversal power and an aspect of the Presence. This is not clear-cut.



Dude please for the love of god don't argue with him. He's the OBD troll king.

Boy said that Gohan could beat the incredible Hulk


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Again, you're not getting it. He can't become Kami-Tenchi, since that's impossible. 'm sure you mean he can't go Avatar Tenchi in which case it was taking the combined might of all three Chousin to restrain him. And really, keep yourself under control. You hate Tenchi Muyo. It's not exactly a secret since most people do since their cast is ridiculously overpowered, just don't whine about it. LHW can't be beaten and aside from just having 6LHW at the end of the 3rd OAV, there's nothing else being shown for Tenchi except brief appearances in GXP.
> 
> Beaten Z with 2 wings lefts would require universe-busting to finish off. 5 Wings puts him at multiverse level and Tenchi has 6. The only other time we've seen 6 LHW was that mecha in the GXP series that's powered by a 1st generation tree seed. Whatever the case, LHW as used by beings like Z, Tenchi and Chousin null everything and I haven't seen anything to disprove this argument aside from other LHW and the Counter-Actor.


Next you'll say i don't like it . How strong is the ALE, btw?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

It's not really its strength that makes it interesting in this match, it's its mechanism of operation. It's defined as mathematical proof that life and existence is pointless, so anyone who knows it can simply command anyone to do anything and they will be forced to obey. It's not mind control as such, it's forcibly opposing your will over the very concept of free thought and will. There are ways to resist it, though, there is apparently a "Life Equation" which functions oppositely and can free you from the ALE. Morpheus was also able to resist it but we all know how uber he is.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, Would the LHWs protect him from it? I don't really think he can let them down even if he wants to can he? unless i'm mistaken


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

Well they activate automatically to protect him from danger but he does have control over them. Like I said I don't really know.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

In that case, I guess we wait for more counter objects in DS's favor, or would we make this inconclusive?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Boy said that Gohan could beat the incredible Hulk



Well unless Hulk developed hypersonic speed, reflexes and flight while I wasn't looking, I think Gohan could beat him.

Unless we're talking about some wanky version of Hulk.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> Well unless Hulk developed hypersonic speed, reflexes and flight while I wasn't looking, I think Gohan could beat him.
> 
> Unless we're talking about some wanky version of Hulk.


Yeah, its the version that counts. WW Hulk stomps, average hulk, not so much.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

He does have hypersonic speed and beyond hypersonic reflexes. I can prove this with scans if you want.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He does have hypersonic speed and beyond hypersonic reflexes. I can prove this with scans if you want.


he has FTL reflexes right? (sometimes) I thought his movement speed was about 300 MPH?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

He's jumped faster than an ICBM


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd love to see scans of Hulk fighting at hypersonic speeds.

Also,  are you saying average Savage Hulk would beat Mystic Gohan Mike?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> He's jumped faster than an ICBM


. i forgot the jumping 
I was thinking his running speed. sorry. Still, is that Faster than Gohan?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 8, 2010)

A Tout le Monde said:


> I'd love to see scans of Hulk fighting at hypersonic speeds.



I've posted them many times.



8th post on that page



> Also,  are you saying average Savage Hulk would beat Mystic Gohan Mike?



It's arguable



hadomaru said:


> i forgot the jumping
> I was thinking his running speed. sorry. Still, is that Faster than Gohan?



Not faster than his flight speed but likely faster than his running speed.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, this topic went off.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Feb 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It took the destruction of a universe to simply stall the Anti-Life Entity, and the full ALE is on par with the Source, which is a multiversal power and an aspect of the Presence. This is not clear-cut.



Well, Tokimi would have been forced to destroy the universe in order to stop Z, who's well below this version of Tenchi right?

But if the full ALE is on par with a multiversal power, I suppose the only thing that could prevent it would be Tsunami's protection that you mentioned earlier.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 9, 2010)

Raigen said:


> LHW can't be beaten and aside from just having 6LHW at the end of the 3rd OAV, there's nothing else being shown for Tenchi except brief appearances in GXP.





I don't know why anyone even bothers with you any more, or why I'm responding myself, but whatever.

The LHWs are a ridiculously powerful defense, but they do have a limit. That limit is just insanely difficult to reach. Even so, the fact that they do have a limit shows that your claim about nothing being capable of beating them is false. Basically, you're wanking.

There is a reason why people acknowledge certain verses as being superior to the Tenchiverse, such as both Marvel and DC.


----------

